# The ideal Reo setup



## Andre

Got my first Reo end of August 2013. After much experimentation, my ideal setup, going for as tinker free as possible, at this moment in time:

*Which Reo*: The *Grand*, which can take around 5.5 ml of joose and a 18650 battery. I have a lot of the 6 ml bottles. These reside upright in a little box, filled with various juices and each marked with a permanent marker. They rotates into my Grands. As a specific juice is depleted and is not to be re-ordered, the allocated 6 ml bottle will be finished off and then cleaned, ready for a new juice. Battery wise I use VTC5s on my lowest resistance builds and Efest 2500s on higher resistance builds. Charging on a four slot Intellicharger, which has given me good service for a long time. Will be on the lookout for the new mechanical 18650 Woodvil, due for release in February of 2015. And, one can always do with a longer lasting battery - the day we get a 18650, which lasts for the whole bottle on the Reo, will be a good day!
*Atomizer*: For tobacco and dessert juices I still prefer the *Reomizer 2 *with standard air holes. For most other juices, the *Cyclops* and *Odin *with dual coils and air slits adjusted as my mood or the juice dictates. For me the Reomizer 2 is still the most leak proof of them all - it can tolerate a lot of oversquonking. With the others one has to be more careful. Just seen a new atty, the *Darang*, here. The air slits exit at the top of the atty and then channels inside the walls of the atty to the coils. And a deep juice well. If it can be modded to bottom feed, this could be the serial oversquonker's dream. Very expensive at around $130. @kimbo is looking at good clones for us. 
*Coiling*: For dual coils on the Cyclops and Odin, my preference is still for stock standard *micro* coils, around 8/9 wraps of 28 or 27 g Kanthal A1 wire on 1.5 ID mandrel to about 0.55 ohms. For the Reomizer 2 - *ugly* or spaced coils directly around the wicking material, which is socked on a 1.2 mm mandrel. Around 4 wraps of 27 g round wire or ribbon wire to between 0.65 to 0.75 ohms.
*Wicking material*: *Ceramic*, 2 mm for micro coils and 3 mm for ugly coils. Unfortunately not freely available, but a little goes a long way. Last for months on end - used one for 4 months. Just dry burn around every 3 days, depending on the juice. After ceramic I prefer authentic Ekowool and then Rayon. Cotton has never worked for me, get a horrible taste from it. 
What is or will be your ideal Reo setup?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

*1. Reo Grand *- as i recently got her i have 2 efest 35A batteries in rotation. 3 x 6ml bottles in rotation. 2 filled with my adv VM4 and one that gets swapped around with different flavours as i empty them. future plan is to get a couple more 6ml bottles so as to only refill juices and not have to clean the bottles out as often. also i will get 2 more batteries as backups. just in case

*2. my favourite atty* by far is the cyclops. single slit opened fully. also if the need arises i can change out to dual coil with ease

*3.* mostly do a single *coil *using twisted 28g kanthal between 6 and 7 wraps depending on how much hit i am looking for that day. usually between 0.6 and 0.75ohm. this is on a 2mm ID

*4.* out of the *wicking* material i have used i.e. ekowool, cotton and rayon i have experimented with, i prefer the rayon. its holds onto more juice and has a longer life while in use. i tend to change my wick and coil every 3rd day. takes around 3 minutes or so to rewick and coil.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Nice summary @Andre. I just love KISS (keep it simple stupid):

1. Reo Grand + spare 6mm bottles (faw's and Efest 3100mAh suffice as I stick to between 0.6 and 0.8 Ohm coils)
2. Reomizer 2 with standard air hole (hardly do lung hits and only when suffering from nic withdrawal) personally the RM2 is a proven classic and highly doubt that I will use any other.
3. Ugly / spaced 0.9 x 0.1 ribbon Kanthal - I don't do any other coiling topology anymore
4. Ceramic (for longevity when away), but mostly authentic 2mm Ekowool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## thekeeperza

1. REO Grand and lots of spare 6ml bottles, EFEST 2100mAh & 2500mAh batteries.
2. RM2 airhole drilled to 1.5mm. Haven't tried any other atty on the REO as I am very happy with the RM2
3. Ugly coil 0.9x0.1 ribbon kanthal.
4. Authentic 2mm Ekowool only.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Great reviews and advice guys!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

1. REO Grand or Mini, EFEST 2500mAh & 1000mAh batteries.
2. RM2 Standard Air Hole. Have tried other Atties, but keep going back to the RM2 
3. 26 AWG, 2mm ID, 8 Wraps Microcoil.
4. Single Strand 2mm Ekowool.

^^Bliss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

1. Which Reo: Reo Grand - the longer battery life and bigger juice capacity suits my needs. Efest 2500 and 3100 (button and flat top respectively)
2. Atomiser: Std RM2 - I like the concave ceramic base, easy to build. Also have a cyclone too, but if I had to chose it would be the RM2
3. Coiling: Ugly coil 0.9x0.1 ribbon kanthal, 5 wraps @ 0.8ohms. This set up provides lots of surface area to heat the wick, also really easy to build
4. Wick: 2mm Ecowool folded double. I leave a tag end which I place in the concave of the RM2 base. Wicks really well and reduces sqonking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

So by the looks of the comments here, I should be getting myself some Ekowool in the near future


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> So by the looks of the comments here, I should be getting myself some Ekowool in the near future


Just a small sample of contributions. Majority probably cotton/rayon, but give Ekowool a shot.


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Just a small sample of contributions. Majority probably cotton/rayon, but give Ekowool a shot.


I reckon I will try all of them at some point

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

So I am sure it is mentioned somewhere, but I want to get Jane going before my next meeting at 3pm  so will rather ask then do a moesa search on the forum: do you have to boil the Rayon before using it?


----------



## MurderDoll

No. You don't need to do that.


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> So I am sure it is mentioned somewhere, but I want to get Jane going before my next meeting at 3pm  so will rather ask then do a moesa search on the forum: do you have to boil the Rayon before using it?



I have used Rayon only a few times - didn't boil it
I mainly use organic cotton and I don't boil it.
Both without boiling have been fine for me.

I stand to be corrected but I think most of the other regular Rayon users I know do not boil it beforehand.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

1. Reo Grand. Efest 3100 mah, I'm know I'm treading on the line with my resistance. but I alternate with a couple other devices and keep a close eye on them. 
2. Std RM2 - Only thing I've tried so far, Odin is on the way.
3. 0.5ohm paracoil with 30g kanthal. running this coil in all my devices at the moment. Definitely the sweet spot for me.
4. Rayon, trimmed to a tiny little bow tie. I squonk on every hit, the extra flavour is worth the sqonk.


----------



## ET

same as @Gambit but instead of a 30 gauge paracoil i have a 26 gauge paracoil


----------



## Rob Fisher

Use rayon as is. Never boil it. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Guys, on the Reo's what would be the better battery to go for. I am planning on getting the Grand in 2 months time. I don't think I would easily push the limits with coil build, probably 0.5 - 0.8. Would the Efest 2500 (35Amp) or the Efest 3100 (20Amp) not be sufficient in this device?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Arthster said:


> Guys, on the Reo's what would be the better battery to go for. I am planning on getting the Grand in 2 months time. I don't think I would easily push the limits with coil build, probably 0.5 - 0.8. Would the Efest 2500 (35Amp) or the Efest 3100 (20Amp) not be sufficient in this device?



Both are fine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Thanks Johan. Just want to make sure. I don't want to spend the money on the device and break it or myself out of stupidity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Arthster said:


> Thanks Johan. Just want to make sure. I don't want to spend the money on the device and break it or myself out of stupidity



You might break yourself, I doubt it would dent the Reo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> Guys, on the Reo's what would be the better battery to go for. I am planning on getting the Grand in 2 months time. I don't think I would easily push the limits with coil build, probably 0.5 - 0.8. Would the Efest 2500 (35Amp) or the Efest 3100 (20Amp) not be sufficient in this device?


Also a good idea to familiarize yourself with Ohm's Law so you can determine your own safety margins. Fortunately for idiots like me one can just input the numbers into a web site (e.g. http://www.onlineconversion.com/ohms_law.htm) to get an answer. For a mech I always put the fully charged Voltage of the battery at 4.2V, then just fill in the resistance and you get the current (Amps) to measure your battery against.
Do note that the continuous discharge rating (which is the important one) for the 2500 is 20A and for the 3100 is 10A.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Thanks @Andre, I normally use http://www.ohmslawcalculator.com/ohms_law_calculator.php for calculations and http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp for working out the wire length and number of wraps to go for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> Thanks @Andre, I normally use http://www.ohmslawcalculator.com/ohms_law_calculator.php for calculations and http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp for working out the wire length and number of wraps to go for.


You clearly are properly armed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Not so much armed as getting ready for the big day . The day my Reo arrives is the day that I have a block party. 

Well actually 2 things that I cant wait for... the Smoke Fury S 18650, and the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

I am still very much learning sub ohming and coil building, and thanks to a couple of people on the forum, and then a special thanks to @Yiannaki who took the time at JHB Vape Meet to show me the ropes or rather wire of custom coils. I really cannot wait to get the RM2 and coiling that bad boy... there will be pictures and there will be vapor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Arthster said:


> I am still very much learning sub ohming and coil building, and thanks to a couple of people on the forum, and then a special thanks to @Yiannaki who took the time at JHB Vape Meet to show me the ropes or rather wire of custom coils. I really cannot wait to get the RM2 and coiling that bad boy... there will be pictures and there will be vapor.


Only a pleasure bro 

Hopefully when the next vape meet comes you will have your reo by then and you can join the reo photo op

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Arthster said:


> Guys, on the Reo's what would be the better battery to go for. I am planning on getting the Grand in 2 months time. I don't think I would easily push the limits with coil build, probably 0.5 - 0.8. Would the Efest 2500 (35Amp) or the Efest 3100 (20Amp) not be sufficient in this device?



Hi @Arthster 

I use the Efest 2500 mah (35A) batts on my Reo and have gone down to 0.5 ohms. No problems. Been using these batts for a few months and they are working fine for me.

My mom uses the Efest 3100 mah (20A) batts on her Reo - her coils are around 1 ohm to 1.1 ohm. They work perfectly for her.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Yiannaki said:


> Only a pleasure bro
> 
> Hopefully when the next vape meet comes you will have your reo by then and you can join the reo photo op



I really hope so... I will definitely have a sub ohm setup of some kind for the next Meet But time will tell if it will be a Reo. 

Just a question for coil builders (Probably the wrong place to ask and definitely a thread Hi jack and I do apologies). if I want to do a duel coil setup that asks for two 1.6 ohm coil (0.8 ohm build) what is the target Heat Flux that I need to look at on the Calculator?

Some of my low ohm builds seems to take some time to warm up and I have been putting it down to the fact that my 15Watt (Rated) SVD just does not have the umph to drive that kind of build


----------



## Arthster

Thanks @Silver . In my mission to be safe, I found something interisting about the 18350 Efest purple batteries. The 10.5amp discharge rate on the cover is pretty accurate.

*red IMR batteries:*

Efest IMR 18650 2250mah--20A

Efest IMR 18650 2000mah--20A

Efest IMR 18500 1100mah-11A

Efest IMR 18350 800mah-7A

Efest IMR 14500 700mah-7A

Efest IMR 16340 550mah-5.5A

*Purple batteries:*

Efest IMR 18650 2500mah--35A

Efest IMR 18650 2100mah--30A

Efest IMR 18500 1000mah- 15A

Efest IMR 18350 700mah-10.5A

This would mean that the SMOK 18350 wasn't a total waist. I should be able to safely coil 0.8 ohm on the 18350, which will draw 5.25 Amp.


----------



## zadiac

This is my ideal Reo setup:

I use 26g kanthal on a 2mm ID drillbit for my coils. Dual coil, 7 wraps, but the wrap in the middle is stretched out so it's 2 x 3 wraps with a gap in the middle. She weighs in @ .43 ohms and fires beautifully  Oh...and I'm using my Zenith V2 (BF) with a delrin driptip what @JakesSA made.






I used cotton in this one and I push the cotton that goes through the gap in the coil down to form another wicking source for the coils. Like this:





Then I push the two sides of the cotton that stick out down and in and against the negative posts so it all forms a barrier to keep the juice from leaking in case you accidentally over-squonk. Like this:





I do the same on the other side and then it looks like this. Note the space in the middle around the positive post.





So, when you squonk, the juice wells up from the middle upwards and it feeds all the cotton at the same time! Like this:





I've used this for a while now and not only with this coil setup. I've used the same wicking technique with other coils as well and just push the cotton underneath the coil and then at the sides against the negative posts. Been working like a charm for me for a long time and I'll keep doing it this way.
Hope I gave some of you some ideas 

Happy Vaping!

PS: Here's a video of how she vapes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

@zadiac what kind of Ohm-age is that?


----------



## zadiac

Sorry, will update it. It's .43 ohms.

Also added a video on how she vapes 

By the way, the only reason I'm using 26g in my setup, is because I don't have 24g and still waiting on an order of that. Then the setup will be 9 wraps with the middle one stretched to make the gap, thus 4 wraps on each side of the gap. will be roughly .3x and that is my ideal vape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

out of reach by .37

Oh well I will just have to get a mod that can handle it.


----------



## Arthster

zadiac said:


> Sorry, will update it. It's .43 ohms.
> 
> Also added a video on how she vapes
> 
> By the way, the only reason I'm using 26g in my setup, is because I don't have 24g and still waiting on an order of that. Then the setup will be 9 wraps with the middle one stretched to make the gap, thus 4 wraps on each side of the gap. will be roughly .3x and that is my ideal vape.



Thanks for the Video... that build vapes like a beast.


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> This is my ideal Reo setup:
> 
> I use 26g kanthal on a 2mm ID drillbit for my coils. Dual coil, 7 wraps, but the wrap in the middle is stretched out so it's 2 x 3 wraps with a gap in the middle. She weighs in @ .43 ohms and fires beautifully  Oh...and I'm using my Zenith V2 (BF) with a delrin driptip what @JakesSA made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used cotton in this one and I push the cotton that goes through the gap in the coil down to form another wicking source for the coils. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I push the two sides of the cotton that stick out down and in and against the negative posts so it all forms a barrier to keep the juice from leaking in case you accidentally over-squonk. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same on the other side and then it looks like this. Note the space in the middle around the positive post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when you squonk, the juice wells up from the middle upwards and it feeds all the cotton at the same time! Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used this for a while now and not only with this coil setup. I've used the same wicking technique with other coils as well and just push the cotton underneath the coil and then at the sides against the negative posts. Been working like a charm for me for a long time and I'll keep doing it this way.
> Hope I gave some of you some ideas
> 
> Happy Vaping!
> 
> PS: Here's a video of how she vapes




Simply classic @zadiac !
Love it


----------



## rogue zombie

Is the REO fire button, or the REO itself lockable?

Or is it a 'sober only' device?


----------



## johan

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Is the REO fire button, or the REO itself lockable?
> 
> Or is it a 'sober only' device?




The Reo fire button is lockable with a quarter turn clock-wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> The Reo fire button is lockable with a quarter turn clock-wise.



Perfect.

Was wondering yesterday. Was helping a mate move, so I kept switching off the iStick, for safety.
What an annoying process that is - click, click click (im in volts), click click click click click (off)


----------



## kimbo

1ohm Micro coil

1.4 mm 28g 10 wraps

2mm from edge 2mm lifted




I get a better hit from this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil

kimbo said:


> 1ohm Micro coil
> 
> 1.4 mm 28g 10 wraps
> 
> 2mm from edge 2mm lifted
> 
> View attachment 17598
> 
> 
> I get a better hit from this one



Looks good @kimbo try a 1ohm coil with 2mm ID, you might be surprised by the flavour 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

@dr phil tried that 2mm ID dirty coil and mico .. gives nice taste but the hit was lacking, with this the taste is slightly less but it hit's


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> 1ohm Micro coil
> 
> 1.4 mm 28g 10 wraps
> 
> 2mm from edge 2mm lifted
> 
> View attachment 17598
> 
> 
> I get a better hit from this one



Looking good, next time take it much closer to the edge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Perfect.
> 
> Was wondering yesterday. Was helping a mate move, so I kept switching off the iStick, for safety.
> What an annoying process that is - click, click click (im in volts), click click click click click (off)


And the Reo has a collapsible spring. So, for example, should it fire by accident in say your bag and the battery becomes too hot, the spring will collapse and break contact. Fortunately the firing button is so situated that this is unlikely to happen. The spring will also collapse in case of a short.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> 1ohm Micro coil
> 
> 1.4 mm 28g 10 wraps
> 
> 2mm from edge 2mm lifted
> 
> View attachment 17598
> 
> 
> I get a better hit from this one


Looking good. I have been taught that the lower to the deck and the closer to the rim, the more flavour and the less TH. The higher up and the closer to the posts the less the flavour and the more the throat hit. In the beginning mine was very high - like in the bottom of the coil parallel to the tops of the posts, but I did not like it too close to the post - about 2mm like yours. Nowadays my TH craving is not as intense and I build the coil lower to the deck. Play around, move that coil up and down and feel the difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> And the Reo has a collapsible spring. So, for example, should it fire by accident in say your bag and the battery becomes too hot, the spring will collapse and break contact. Fortunately the firing button is so situated that this is unlikely to happen. The spring will also collapse in case of a short.



So its quite safe then. Nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Well i am back on a 2mm 1ohm dirty coil .. the NET was not so kind to the small coil. I got a small piece of SS mech with one atty and this seems to do well. If the NET build up i can just dry burn with the wick in place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Well i am back on a 2mm 1ohm dirty coil .. the NET was not so kind to the small coil. I got a small piece of SS mech with one atty and this seems to do well. If the NET build up i can just dry burn with the wick in place



I will send you some 0.9 x 0.1 Kanthal plus "original " Ekowool for a real ugly coil, thats IMO the best suited for your specific application and the only stuff I use on my RM2.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> I will send you some 0.9 x 0.1 Kanthal plus "original " Ekowool for a real ugly coil, thats IMO the best suited for your specific application and the only stuff I use on my RM2.



Thank you @johan 

I must get some 28g end of the month, this last few days with the Reo made me loose a couple of meter lol


----------



## Dr Evil

kimbo said:


> @dr phil tried that 2mm ID dirty coil and mico .. gives nice taste but the hit was lacking, with this the taste is slightly less but it hit's



It's Dr Evil by the way @kimbo 

I'll take a pic next time for you of my setup. Try 1ohm with 2.0mm ID micro coil, take the coil closer to the edge but lift it slightly above the airhole, this setup gives me great throat hit and flavour. Also from your photo i use a bit less wick, looks almost like a bow tie when I'm done with it. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## kimbo

Dr Evil said:


> It's Dr Evil by the way @kimbo
> 
> I'll take a pic next time for you of my setup. Try 1ohm with 2.0mm ID micro coil, take the coil closer to the edge but lift it slightly above the airhole, this setup gives me great throat hit and flavour. Also from your photo i use a bit less wick, looks almost like a bow tie when I'm done with it.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Sorry sir


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Thank you @johan
> 
> I must get some 28g end of the month, this last few days with the Reo made me loose a couple of meter lol



Rather try and get some 0.9 x 0.1 ribbon Kanthal - as I will include a sample piece for you to play with.


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Rather try and get some 0.9 x 0.1 ribbon Kanthal - as I will include a sample piece for you to play with.



Thank you kind sir 

I use the 28g in the reviews as well so i will have to get some


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Thank you kind sir
> 
> I use the 28g in the reviews as well so i will have to get some



Please @kimbo, I know you meant well, but never call me "sir" - thats a title reserved for a Brit (with assumed aristocratic lineage).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Please @kimbo, I know you meant well, but never call me "sir" - thats a title reserved for a Brit (with assumed aristocratic lineage).



Noted

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Every one else feels that someone on this thread needs a name change... Ill give a hint... Sir


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> Every one else feels that someone on this thread needs a name change... Ill give a hint... Sir


Ooh, now you are playing on the 'spoorlyn'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Ooh, now you are playing on the 'spoorlyn'



With a train approaching fast

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Arthster said:


> Every one else feels that someone on this thread needs a name change... Ill give a hint... Sir



​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arthster

johan said:


> View attachment 17649​



Sorry Oom


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> Sorry Oom


And I got to use the"dumb" button albeit in jest, for now that train has gone right over you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Arthster said:


> Sorry Oom



That's even feckin worse! I only tolerate young girls that yell at me "Nee Oom!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

Arthster said:


> Sorry Oom



I think that train driver found reverse

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> That's even feckin worse! I only tolerate young girls that yell at me "Nee Oom!"



I don't like it when they say "Nee Oom!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ET

johan said:


> That's even feckin worse! I only tolerate young girls that yell at me "Nee Oom!"



where was that thread again where non vapers will get the wrong idea about things we post?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthster

I love reading these threads that's been derailed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> I don't like it when they say "Nee Oom!"



We can't generalize though - not all of them are that unappreciative

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> Got my first Reo end of August 2013. After much experimentation, my ideal setup, going for as tinker free as possible, at this moment in time:
> 
> *Which Reo*: The *Grand*, which can take around 5.5 ml of joose and a 18650 battery. I have a lot of the 6 ml bottles. These reside upright in a little box, filled with various juices and each marked with a permanent marker. They rotates into my Grands. As a specific juice is depleted and is not to be re-ordered, the allocated 6 ml bottle will be finished off and then cleaned, ready for a new juice. Battery wise I use VTC5s on my lowest resistance builds and Efest 2500s on higher resistance builds. Charging on a four slot Intellicharger, which has given me good service for a long time. Will be on the lookout for the new mechanical 18650 Woodvil, due for release in February of 2015. And, one can always do with a longer lasting battery - the day we get a 18650, which lasts for the whole bottle on the Reo, will be a good day!
> *Atomizer*: For tobacco and dessert juices I still prefer the *Reomizer 2 *with standard air holes. For most other juices, the *Cyclops* and *Odin *with dual coils and air slits adjusted as my mood or the juice dictates. For me the Reomizer 2 is still the most leak proof of them all - it can tolerate a lot of oversquonking. With the others one has to be more careful. Just seen a new atty, the *Darang*, here. The air slits exit at the top of the atty and then channels inside the walls of the atty to the coils. And a deep juice well. If it can be modded to bottom feed, this could be the serial oversquonker's dream. Very expensive at around $130. @kimbo is looking at good clones for us.
> *Coiling*: For dual coils on the Cyclops and Odin, my preference is still for stock standard *micro* coils, around 8/9 wraps of 28 or 27 g Kanthal A1 wire on 1.5 ID mandrel to about 0.55 ohms. For the Reomizer 2 - *ugly* or spaced coils directly around the wicking material, which is socked on a 1.2 mm mandrel. Around 4 wraps of 27 g round wire or ribbon wire to between 0.65 to 0.75 ohms.
> *Wicking material*: *Ceramic*, 2 mm for micro coils and 3 mm for ugly coils. Unfortunately not freely available, but a little goes a long way. Last for months on end - used one for 4 months. Just dry burn around every 3 days, depending on the juice. After ceramic I prefer authentic Ekowool and then Rayon. Cotton has never worked for me, get a horrible taste from it.
> What is or will be your ideal Reo setup?



Far too many combinations to list the specs of individually. So I'll just leave it at that I have 32 Reos in hand, and I can set every one of them up to be ideal for my uses all at the same time, with more than enough great extra backup atty's for all of them as well. 

I'd have to intentionally work at it to make a Reo less than stellar, or use one of the highly hyped atty's I bought for them early on that were junk when I got them and will always be junk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

